# Somewhere in Iraq....  sucks to be him...



## pappy (7 Oct 2004)

someone ain't making it home tonight....
Sucks to be him....
I'd say he's between Iraq and a mil-dot....
 ;D

P.S. for the twisted ones I've got a large res version suitable for a nice desktop backgrond.  What can I say Politically Correct I'm not.
oops posted this first in the wrong forum....


----------



## QORvanweert (7 Oct 2004)

is it just me or is he sitting there shining boots... god, what a boring thing to be doing when you die.... mine as well do something fun with your last few minutes


----------



## tabernac (7 Oct 2004)

> god, what a boring thing to be doing when you die


ditto
I feel on the bad side for the poor bugger. He could have been forced into it, or maybe not.


----------



## pappy (7 Oct 2004)

High res version of the pic he appears to be loading a AK mag, you can see the butt of the rifle between his legs.  

Muslims take off thier shoes before prayers and entering homes (if I'm not mistaken) his buddies are more then likely inside the building. 

I thought about him being Boot Boy too, but if he is he wasn't doing that good of job putting a shine of those boots.


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Oct 2004)

also I don't think they really care about the shine on their boots.

it's not like they are being inspected by anyone.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Oct 2004)

wrong wrong wrong wron....If you zoom the picture (as I did with picture publisher) you can catch the top right hand corner of a tin a "Brasso".

Therefore I think he is polishing his buttons, while his pals are inside grabbing a shower, some beer, etc etc.   Must be parade night of the Bahgdad highlanders....

tess 

hahahah I just noticed look this is my 48th post too!!!

Dileas!


----------



## pappy (7 Oct 2004)

What ever he was doing, lets hope he's explaining it all to Allah....   "I was just sitting there and the last thing I saw was a little red-grey mist...."

I live in a rather "liberal" town....
One day at lunch a young lady fresh from her Polly-sci 101 class saw my USMC tattoo....

"Hows it feel to kill people?" she asked with a snoty attidute...

without a pause in my lunch... I replied,
"Just a slight recoil, ma'am"

Not quite the anwser she was looking for.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Oct 2004)

Maybe the sniper is just keeping an eye on the guy to make sure he's just polishing his buttons and not taking pot shots at soldiers.


----------



## Scott (7 Oct 2004)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> .   Must be parade night of the Bahgdad highlanders....



ROFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## jonsey (7 Oct 2004)

pappy said:
			
		

> What ever he was doing, lets hope he's explaining it all to Allah....   "I was just sitting there and the last thing I saw was a little red-grey mist...."
> 
> I live in a rather "liberal" town....
> One day at lunch a young lady fresh from her Polly-sci 101 class saw my USMC tattoo....
> ...



Oh, the look on her face must have been priceless!


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Oct 2004)

or, something that just occured to me, it could very well have been faked.

I don't see many clear pictures through the scope of a rifle floating around the web...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Oct 2004)

i just had a weird day full of negative surprises..and that just but the biggest grin on my face  ;D

Reminds me of "You're in the Army!? have you ever killed someone?" replied with "No, but the day isnt over yet"


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Oct 2004)

I look at it this way, to me, it looks like he is sleeping at his post, and if he was caught by his own cowardly kind, he would have met the same fate, but would have known his killer.

I dont feel sorry for any of 'em ( the bad guys)!


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Oct 2004)

pappy said:
			
		

> One day at lunch a young lady fresh from her Polly-sci 101 class saw my USMC tattoo....
> 
> "Hows it feel to kill people?" she asked with a snoty attidute...
> 
> ...




Thats a classic pappy  ;D ! Good reply. 10 minutes in that country would be enough for her. Why some people see things the way she does, I'll never know.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## QORvanweert (8 Oct 2004)

you guys might have the problem of people asking if you killed anyone.. for myself the questions seem reserved to the very existence of our military.. "wow, I didn't know that we had one" style thing...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Oct 2004)

I think this entire thread is childish, bordering on racist, and frankly an embarrassment to army.ca

If this really is an actual photo of someone about to be killed, I see no need to celebrate it with a bunch of idiotic comments.  Canadian soldiers always respect their enemies - dead or alive.  Perhaps the Marines do things differently.  

I'm recommending to the other moderators that this be locked up.  Killing is our business; turning it into a sport, or a kid's game, isn't.  Woe betide the soldier (or Marine) who underestimates or makes light of their enemies on the battlefield.


----------



## combat_medic (8 Oct 2004)

Even if I believed for a moment that this photo wasn't doctored, to glorify killing in this way is hardly appropriate for this forum and is in extremely poor taste. Remember those photos in Afghanistan where the sniper was holding up an enemy's head as trophy? Is this any different? 

This thread is being locked, and consider youself warned about posting things of this nature again.


----------

